# weird question- cuts and deer blood?



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok so I busted my knuckle pretty good yesterday night.(nice gash) and it got me to thinking. If I can shoot a deer, is it safe to stick my hands in the deer to gut it? 

I mean obviously I know you should wear gloves. 

But say for instance your gutting a deer, and when your in there cutting the wind pipe you cut yourself too. should you seek medical attention(even if the cut in minor)?

I havent paid no attention to it untill last night my wife said make sure you pack gloves, I asked why and she said so you dont get anything from the deer into your cut.

So I guess my second question is can you actually contract a disease or something from a deer?


----------



## 1Eddieb (Apr 26, 2011)

I have cut myself several time gutting and skinning I just wash it off and bandage never had any probs


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Nursing a cut right now (from last Wed. morning).

Hurts like heck. I'm still kickin'!


----------



## Obsession11 (Jan 8, 2010)

deer aids


----------



## thrifty (Aug 24, 2008)

i do not know the answer to that...but i have touched the handles to shopping carts at Wal-Mart with a cut on my finger before. i am still able to count to ten.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

There should be no problem. You may notice minor irritation at the site, but I cannot remember the technical term for it yet. Basically mixing of blood types. 

That said, unless it is a deep cut, I would not worry about it.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

obsession11 said:


> deer aids


lol!


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

U might catch buck fever!


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

thats why i carry a can of pre-moistened hydrogen peroxide wipes with me in truck. Clean up your hands and sanitize just in case


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

You should be fine, I have had it happen and just wash the cut out good once I am done.


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

I cut the hell out of the knuckle on my thumb halfway through skinning the first of four deer once. Finished them up before I went and got the thing stitched up. No problems.

OlGord


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

there is about a 50% chance you will be fine,, that leaves 50% chance you will not,, cuts can and do get infected,, deer can and do carry diesase's and so do hogs,,, it is so simple to be safe and its also very cheap compared to the options,,, first i am a big fan of new skin,, it works fast and it works very well,, having been clawed by a not so clean women i was arresting once,, there simply was no way to put bandaids over 4 fingernail scratches starting at the very corner of my right eyebrow,, a quick stop at the pharmacy and 5 bucks later i was painting over some nasty scratches,,, it smelled like you know what,, made my eyes water real bad for awhile, but it prevented what was surely going to be a bad infection ( it containes antibiotic) in 3 days they were completely healed.....
dont take the risk,,, new skin a box of bandaids and rubber gloves will all cost less than 10$,, 1 trip to the ER,, well....it aint pricless!!!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I cut my finger/hand almost everytime I gut a deer. Haven't ever had any... haven't ever had any... haven't ever had any... (excuse me for the tremmors and convulsions) haven't ever had any problems.

It won't hurt you.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

My sister is a veterinarian and there is a bacteria that some deer can carry...It can be transmitted by blood and though the air. Not a problem with cooked venison and freezing the meat will kill it, but during field dressing it can be tranmitted. Gloves and a simple dust mask, I use a ban dana, will block transmission.
None of this will stop me from hunting though...


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I cut myself while gutting a deer way back when I was in high school...picked .75 sec in the 40yd dash and sense of smell got a lot better.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

thrifty said:


> i do not know the answer to that...but i have touched the handles to shopping carts at Wal-Mart with a cut on my finger before. i am still able to count to ten.


i keep forgetting about the number 8 ,but i'm working hard on it.....


----------



## kx90 (Sep 10, 2009)

A few years back I had a nasty deep laceration on my thumb. A few days later I field dressed a deer. A week after that my tongue turned blue for about a month then went away.

You'll be fine.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

haha, some of the comments. I was purely curious. I am no vet, and didnt know what types of diseases(other than CWD, blue tongue) that deer could transmit. Like I said, my wife mentioned it, and made me curious, as I got myself pretty good. damn sheet metal....

Thanks.


----------



## whacker48 (Jul 31, 2011)

cut myself everytime ii gut 1 you'll be fine


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Just curious...how the heck are yall cutting yourselves so much while gutting. I have yet to do that...lol instead I get pieces of sheet metal flying at me off a shelve, try to put my hand up to cover my face and get a cut knuckle. haha


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

youll be fine


----------



## BowBBD (Nov 2, 2011)

haha i just read thru the comments. you will be fine. first of all ive cut myself multiple times during field dressing and never had a problem. second a rubber glove isnt gonna stop a blade. if you cut thru the glove into your hand its just the same as if you dont have a glove on. third if a deer has a disease that your going to contract its most likely going to have obvious symptoms. i wont ever worry about gloves for a deer. hogs yea deer no


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I have wondered the same thing. I almost always knick myself at some point in the gutting process. I did just a few weeks ago cleaning two does but I just finished up and washed up good after. So far I'm ok. Well, at least as close to it as I was before.


----------



## BoneDriven (Jul 5, 2009)

I cut myself on the rib cage of a deer while gutting one earlier this season, wasn't wearing gloves or anything and just finished gutting and carried on like usual... that was at least a month ago, I'm still alive and no sign of deer aids or otherwise as of yet! :wink:


----------



## jtschid0910 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nitro1970 said:


> I cut myself while gutting a deer way back when I was in high school...picked .75 sec in the 40yd dash and sense of smell got a lot better.


Did you sprout antlers after that?


----------



## waldguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Noticed a small cut  from yesterday while I was gutting my deer  and I was just fine. 
The longer I last  the more optimistic I become that nothing is wrong   so I ... say
don't 
.................worry about antyghieagi bgieoooinng weeerrrongg..


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll be fine. I usually cut myself when I'm skinning and my wife wants me to stop right in the middle of everything and go inside and wash it and put a band aid on it....I tell her I'll just throw some dirt or sawdust on it and it will be fine. I usually get the rolled eyes and she goes and gets a band aid. lol.


----------



## MSUarcher (Jan 13, 2008)

I cut myself way to much when gutting them, and honestly I've never even thought twice about it. I'm still here though so it can't be too bad


----------



## OHbowhntr08 (Mar 1, 2007)

They carry very few blood born diseases, if you cut the intestines or guts definitely keep your cut away from that stuff; lots of bacteria, some really bad kinds, in there.


----------



## bobabuoy (Aug 20, 2007)

The Dr. that helped treat Charlie alsheimers Lyme disease believes it can be transmitted by animal blood. I don't know if I believe this but if you go to charlie's web site and read the articles you'll see it.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

i was processing mine on 11-12 and cut myself a few times... open wounds and the deers blood had no ill effects on me... yet..lol


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

My hands are always beat up and cracked and don't use gloves to gut deer, never had any problems.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

jtschid0910 said:


> Did you sprout antlers after that?


LOL no but I did get hairy. On second thought I have gotten a little horny


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

thrifty said:


> i do not know the answer to that...but i have touched the handles to shopping carts at Wal-Mart with a cut on my finger before. i am still able to count to ten.


I would think that the walmart cart would be 1000's of times more infectious than the rather sterile insides of an animal. 
Now if your talking blood born pathogens..you could be exposed to lime's disease and a few others if the deer was carrying them.


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

ive heard lyme disease is possible. my school councilor's son got it somehow from a cut and gutting an antelope i believe. ive cut myself when gutting a few times and been fine. never heard of lyme disease from that but i believe its possible


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

I would rather take my chances with the deer blood! LOL


thrifty said:


> i do not know the answer to that...but i have touched the handles to shopping carts at Wal-Mart with a cut on my finger before. i am still able to count to ten.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been very lucky to have not cut myself while skinning or processing a deer. I like a very sharp knife. I have, however, have gotten a few cuts and punctures from deer bones. I call them the deer's revenge! I wear gloves sometimes but do not most of the time. I have never gotten an infection or anything from contacting deer blood.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't say go to the Dr. but I would recommend cleaning it properly. I think the biggest risk would be from blood poisoning. If that were to happen you would know. You would see it tracking up your arm. I have seen it before but never had it. Very common with people that work with meat all the time.


----------



## gravelroads (Nov 6, 2009)

I was taught that if the intestines are intact you are ok, but there is all kinds of bacteria in the digestive tract that you wouldnt want to get in an open cut.


----------



## 0260b4u (Nov 17, 2008)

do all you guys gut yalls deer? I used to and learned a new way to dress one, i will never gut again!


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a couple friends that are meat cutters and do work on the side during deer season. I remember one of them telling me he accidentally cut himself while boning out a deer and got blood poisoning from it. Almost lost his finger.

Deer can have bloodbourne pathogens just like people can. Always wear gloves and wash out cuts with peroxide as good as possible.


----------



## JamesSmith (Nov 17, 2011)

Deer Aids can linger in the body for 8 years before showing signs, Ive seen it happen. Your screwed :wink:


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

After years of being around trapping and hunting and handling many animals.....this is the only one I know of that might be a concern other then just plain getting an infection.

http://www.bing.com/health/article/mayo-MADS00714/Tularemia?q=tularemia

Silenthntr.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I cut my finger last week and got five stitches to close it up. A couple days later I killed a doe and gutted her with no gloves. I just washed the cut off and kept going. Didnt hurt me none :wink:


----------



## Clayfish (Sep 12, 2006)

Just finished cleaning two deer. I like to think I'm now blood brothers with the animals when I cut myself.


----------



## blademaker22 (Feb 10, 2011)

fowl_natured said:


> U might catch buck fever!


That stuff is mighty catchy. I seem to come down with it every time a buck walks within shooting range. Must be an airborne variety.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

codykrr said:


> ok so I busted my knuckle pretty good yesterday night.(nice gash) and it got me to thinking. If I can shoot a deer, is it safe to stick my hands in the deer to gut it?
> 
> I mean obviously I know you should wear gloves.
> 
> ...


Cutting yourself and getting deer blood in your blood is like any other transfusion of blood. You will be susceptible to any disease the deer had. Lime disease, CWD, EHD, Can and will be transmitted through a blood transfusion.
For all of you who have gotten away without harm be happy your lucky. Don't take my word for it Ask a biologist, Doctor, Vet. I have met people with lime disease and it doesn't have to come from a tick although the tick transfuses the infected blood.


----------



## ks5610 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wish I had the picture from my camps picture album. One of our members had a hang nail and gutted his deer which put him in the hospital for days and he almost lost his arm. He got blood poisoning from it. With that being said its a 1 in a 1000 type of thing I still don't wear gloves when I gut.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

In the medical field we are trained (FEAR OF GOD PUT INTO US) about bloodborn pathogens, If people have these animals will too, not same bugs not all animals just another form of russian roulette if you take it lightly.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Not much to worry about gutting a deer.


----------

